# rivendell, 3d modell



## darth112 (Oct 26, 2003)

hi, I try to build a scene in rivendell in 3d on computer. my greatest problem are the building, because I have no reference, except a 800X600 poster.

so it would be great if somebody has, detailded pictures of the buildings and the whole area. or maybe the modell itself 


thanx anyway


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 26, 2003)

I presume that means you are trying to reproduce Peter Jackson's Rivendell? Why not create it afresh, using what your imagination conjures up from reading The Hobbit and LotR?

However, for more PJ pics, go to www.quintessentialwebsites.com/lordoftherings/home/index.htm obviously, most Rivendell pics will be in the FotR section.


----------



## darth112 (Oct 26, 2003)

thanks, great site

yes I try to rebuild the scene where the fellowship is leaving rivendell, out of the movie

it will be quite a difficult exercise, but my first tries are not that bad


----------



## Aglarthalion (Oct 26, 2003)

I look forward to seeing what you produce.


----------



## darth112 (Oct 26, 2003)

my site: www.paradoxum.at

made some LOTR scene in the past, some with more expenditure, some with less.

and I lern more and more, so I hope this scene will be the greatest ever


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 26, 2003)

Excellent website, Darth, (unlike my German! )


----------

